# How to get rid of snails and best pleco?



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

I tried cucumber and lettuce but none of them work.

Oh and dont tell em to get assasin snails  just dont want any snails in my tank.

And i am wondering what is the best pleco to rid of the algae. I have one brown spotted pleco and he doesnt clean up the tank of algae.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Get a couple of coaches and leave them to their work for a couple of weeks. Problem solved.

As for algae control, you need to clean it yourself. Plecos make more mess than they clean. Ottos help a bit more, but there is no magic bullet. 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Bristlenose pleco does wonders and doesnt grow very large, only to around 5 inches or so. I had a large piece of drift wood that was covered in algae and they cleaned it off in a matter of days. Now my driftwood is nice and shinny


----------



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Get a couple of coaches and leave them to their work for a couple of weeks. Problem solved.
> 
> As for algae control, you need to clean it yourself. Plecos make more mess than they clean. Ottos help a bit more, but there is no magic bullet.
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


what is a coaches? I tried google image it and dont find any.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

looniebin said:


> what is a coaches? I tried google image it and dont find any.


I think he meant loaches. If your tank is big enough it's a great solution. If it's a small tank (ie: 20G or less) I would go with assassin snails. Once they eliminate all the other snails in the tank you can sell them, always lots of people looking to buy them.

Harry


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yo-yo loaches or puffers will destroy your snails.


----------



## Jynx (Oct 26, 2010)

A puffer WOULD destroy all the snails...

but possibly everyone else, and they need quite a bit of room and most prefer to be in a species tank.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

do you have any inverts in your tank?
What about the old magic-penny trick? Doesnt the copper from a couple pennies kill the snails?

But you dont want to hard shrimps if you have them


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a pea puffer that lives in my communty tank and does not bother anyone and takes care of all the snails of course once the snails are gone you have to get more to feed him lol. Maybe you could borrow someones


----------



## looniebin (Jul 15, 2010)

hahaha I used to have a puffer months back but they bother my community fishes so i had to get rid of them.


----------

